# airtel mobile office ? any review ?



## esumitkumar (Nov 20, 2007)

hi 
in my office all investing sites are banned ..so i wanna take GPRS on my mobil e..hows airtel MO and its surfing speeds for icicidirect,sharekhan etc during trading hrs (10 am -4 pm) in NCR Delhi region

can anybody tell me abt their plans

TIA
Sumit


----------



## choudang (Nov 20, 2007)

```
*airtel.in/Otherservice_postpaid.aspx?path=2/14/87/118&cid=2
```

check this out.


----------



## Tech$oft (Nov 20, 2007)

Im using airtel mobile office
Itz too slow than nop on my mobile
On pc itz ok , if u want to download files more than 3 mb 
MO is the option , otherwise NOP 2rs is damn gud


----------



## choudang (Nov 20, 2007)

sorry, not agreed.

I'm statyin @kolkata, where i'm using MO with my requirement. I have used it with HP ipaq where i can use GPS stuffs very fast. downloads and surfing both are stisfactory. I have downoaded 55MB file from rapidshare ... no line breaks and while using IDman, highest speed was recorded @31 Kbps [for a few seconds]

if you are using MO with Nokia, be sure that no proxy is in use and rather than using OTA setting, use personal settings. You can also surf the net from Live! in on your phone. && if using SE, make it HTTP mode and use the proxy in Internet Profiles [selected models] and use "No Proxy" in streaming settings.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 20, 2007)

mobile office its saying 500/- per month ? does it mean unlimted access ? hows the speed of trading sites in market hours ?


----------



## expertno.1 (Nov 21, 2007)

Well its probably Good in Delhi Region ....u sure can use it in daytime in NCR region..i have used it there and got 10-12 KB/s speeds...


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 21, 2007)

here in bangalore airtel gprs n MO both sucks big time!!! too slow speed even on EDGE network..

waise experty where r u now?? in kota??


----------



## expertno.1 (Nov 21, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> waise experty where r u now?? in kota??


 
nah not in kota.... i will arrive kota on 26th.....

@topic

if u using s60 mobile then use  "Field Test" and change ur tower ...

Yes its possible to change your working tower but only for s60 devices ..
change tower and experiment to get best speeds for selected towers.....

when i had 6630 i had changed tower from a simple gprs to EDGE network in Delhi....

So try urself....

if u want the software i will post here

Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 21, 2007)

hiya expert ..im using MOTOROLA ROKR E6 ..so any recommended settings for it ? 

so data download and surfing is unlimited in this 500/- month plan ?


----------



## expertno.1 (Nov 21, 2007)

esumit bro ..yes its unlimited for download and upload.....

but i dont understand one thing

for rajasthan its written MO cost as 449/month but here in kota (rajashtan) i have to pay only 395/month..... and its the costliest in rajasthan only....ma friend in up pays 250/month.....but on site its written 400....why is this so ?


btw am using this mobile office and it is great !!!!!

ISP:Airtel Cellular Rajasthan (Bharti)
City:Kota (Rajasthan)
Specific Areas:Allmost entire india...price differs in every state....
Plan Name:Airtel Mobile Office
Speed Offered: 1)80 Kbps.....i.e get 8KB/s MAXX (without EDGE)
2)256 Kbps....i.e 25.6 KB/s MAXX (with EDGE)
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb):*UNLIMITED*
Validity:1 Month
Price395 per month......just do easy recharge of 395.....and get the net ready within 24 hr.....
Comments:REally Good....full internet at your hand and PC.....
*download :- 26mb/hour @ 7.5 KB/s*

Status:Server Never Down......
Full Speed Always.........


my comments :- ab download karna hai to isse accha kya ??
i download 250 mb daily ...only from 12 am to 9 pm....so dont miss any calls.......

*So what ? Download 7500 MB / Month only running in night times...on your current gprs mobile............*


PLUS :- If u own Symbian mobiles like n70 ,etc you can listen to radio chhanels using mundu radio........no need to fill your mmc .......any channel of shoutcast can be added......80 kbps streams doesn't sound BAd.....
See the Pic.....
*www.resiststorage.org/images/untitled8.JPG

Provide Internet To Any Pc................................................
Move here and there with internet in your hand.....................


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 21, 2007)

very gud info bro .......i will definitely try out airtel MO
one more thing is it 500/- per month on prepaid too ?


----------



## expertno.1 (Nov 21, 2007)

yep its for prepaid ... but pls consult customer care abt the price i think its not 500 ....but lower than it.....


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 21, 2007)

@Expertno.1.....
Can you tell me details about tower change?


----------



## expertno.1 (Nov 21, 2007)

Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> @Expertno.1.....
> Can you tell me details about tower change?


 
Absolutely....why not.....

See ur phone catches the signals from a selected tower....

suppose u have two towers in your phones range.....
one has simple gprs network and other has edge network but your phone is using simple gprs tower connection.....so u can change the tower selection using field test to get the edge network !!
if u want the softie i can post it here and its uses.....

Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks .....
BTW, Is it works with any symbian phone, i mean 3230, 5500, e50....


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 21, 2007)

isnt there any application for linux powered phone (ROKR E6) ?


----------



## expertno.1 (Nov 21, 2007)

Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> Thanks .....
> BTW, Is it works with any symbian phone, i mean 3230, 5500, e50....


 yep it works for symbian phones but specific ones such as 6630 6600 etc


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## alanpaladka (Nov 21, 2007)

Forget about Field Test(Netmonitor) in N70. It doesn't works.


----------



## expertno.1 (Nov 21, 2007)

alanpaladka said:
			
		

> Forget about Field Test(Netmonitor) in N70. It doesn't works.


 
who asked abt N70 ? 

i had clearly mentioned specific sybian phones   like 600 and 6630..... 




Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## almighty (Nov 21, 2007)

hey expertno.1
cud u plz share that appication...
thanks


----------



## expertno.1 (Nov 21, 2007)

yep why not here it is.....

for 6680 and 6681

for 6600 and 6260

for others

*www.resiststorage.org/images/Screenshot000714776.jpg
*www.resiststorage.org/images/Screenshot000871472.jpg
*www.resiststorage.org/images/Screenshot00093825.jpg

Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## almighty (Nov 21, 2007)

thanx
and how abt the guide mate 
i need for 3230, so which one i choose 
its s60 v2 os7

Hey is dere any other version i need for 3230 ?
coz its not working mate, after installation no option came 
if possible post for 3230
thanks


----------



## dead (Nov 22, 2007)

@almighty might be its not supported in 3230 but in ma 6630 i used field test in kolkata and got double speeds i.e i switeched ma network to EDGE .... all thanks goes to Expertno.1 

p.s :- how to add thanks for him ?


----------



## expertno.1 (Nov 22, 2007)

@esumit bro ..i didn't find any application for changing tower for your phone.. 

@almighty .. try the software of 6680 and 6600 both and tell what happens  

@dead .. thanks for the compliment...i always like to help people..... 


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## almighty (Nov 22, 2007)

BTW i get 14-15 kBps 
so i don need any application... but just to test i wanna use ftd(netmonitor)
expertino I d.w abt 400-500 mbs per day  with this tweak

Thanks expertino


----------



## expertno.1 (Nov 22, 2007)

almighty said:
			
		

> BTW i get 14-15 kBps
> so i don need any application... but just to test i wanna use ftd(netmonitor)
> expertino I d.w abt 400-500 mbs per day  with this tweak
> 
> Thanks expertino


 
where do u live bro and which handset do u use ?
if u are having EDGE netwrok u will get 24 KB/s without any tweaks  
such as in non-edge area i get 6-7-8 KB/s without any tweak.....

i will try ur tweak and tell what happens.....
nice info bro.....


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## almighty (Nov 22, 2007)

I am from jamshedpur, and using 3230 and n70
with data cable...
bro no edge network here 
but don know why am getting that much speed... u know i tried with another cell which is also 3230 but the speed was $hit and even with n70 i don get that much speed.
so i sticked to 3230 for surfing


----------



## thrash_metal (Nov 23, 2007)

Ive been on airtel GPRS since it was launched , for me its decent not that great and handset mattered as well ... T630 was slow , 6670 was a tag faster , HTC Touch (EDGE) is a lil slower than the iPhone (EDGE)


----------



## juggler (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi all
I just visited airtel website and had a chat with their customer represntative about mobile office. They are saying that for 399/- per month only 100kb download is free (mumbai circle) and after that the charge would be 5p per 10kb.
Is their any unlimited plan available???


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 23, 2007)

^^^^^^^wat they r chargin on MO ???? i think they hav misinformed u. customer care ppl sucks!!!


----------



## axxo (Nov 23, 2007)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> who asked abt N70 ?
> 
> i had clearly mentioned specific sybian phones   like 600 and 6630.....
> 
> ...



n70, n72 are hits in n-series if the application doesnt support  these then its totally waste


----------



## expertno.1 (Nov 23, 2007)

axxo said:
			
		

> n70, n72 are hits in n-series if the application doesnt support  these then its totally waste



dude its availabe for "other" phones but not tested with n70 .......

@alimighty bro

3230 had edge and max of 117. kbps i.e 14-15 KB/s with 10 +/- % in speed

so its surely that u have edge in ur area...use n72 or any other class 10 or class 32 edge phone and then see u will get 24-25 KB/s for class 10 edge phone (236.6 kbps) 




Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## deepakchan (Nov 23, 2007)

juggler said:
			
		

> Hi all
> I just visited airtel website and had a chat with their customer represntative about mobile office. They are saying that for 399/- per month only 100kb download is free (mumbai circle) and after that the charge would be 5p per 10kb.
> Is their any unlimited plan available???


 
They are right. They have mentioned the rates for postpaid. That is more or less the same throughout the country.

Rs.399 for 100MB and after that per MB chargeable
Rs.599 for 500MB/1GB not sure abt that and after that per MB chargeable

Ask specifically for prepaid how much is the MO tariff..


----------



## expertno.1 (Nov 23, 2007)

deepakchan said:
			
		

> They are right. They have mentioned the rates for postpaid. That is more or less the same throughout the country.
> 
> Rs.399 for 100MB and after that per MB chargeable
> Rs.599 for 500MB/1GB not sure abt that and after that per MB chargeable
> ...



for prepaid here in Rajasthan it is Rs 395/month and unlimited data transfer




Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## almighty (Nov 23, 2007)

In Bihar/Jharkhand 249/month unlimited.
And from 2 months even they are not deducting the rent   
heh
expertno.1 mate Bihar/jharkhand is not edge supported as there higher official said... I have a mail in which they clearly said , that they are not providing edge this time


----------



## Akshay (Nov 23, 2007)

I wud suggest BSNL/MTNL for its speed n instant connectivity.


----------



## almighty (Nov 23, 2007)

Akshay
are u using bsnl GPRS? if yes plz give some review
am also planing to get bsnl gprs, coz i heard they are providing much better better speed than airtel and there rent is just 199/month
correct me if am wrong


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 23, 2007)

@expert no.1 - I installed the field test on my nokia 3230.When i run the app it says ftd not available & the app doesn't start.What is the problem?I use airtel mobile office.


----------



## Tech$oft (Nov 23, 2007)

for first few days i experienced slow speed than nop
but now im getting much better speed on both mobile and laptop


----------



## expertno.1 (Nov 24, 2007)

almighty said:
			
		

> In Bihar/Jharkhand 249/month unlimited.
> And from 2 months even they are not deducting the rent
> heh
> expertno.1 mate Bihar/jharkhand is not edge supported as there higher official said... I have a mail in which they clearly said , that they are not providing edge this time



dude if there is no edge in ur area then its impossible to get 14-16 KB/s even ur phone's edge limit is 12 KB/s 

so how u getting that speed ? 

post ur speed with testing from here 

www.testmy.net


and DU meter.....

and r u using bridge network ?



Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## choudang (Nov 24, 2007)

In kolkata, MO in prepaid @498 Unlmtd. I hv found strange thing over here in NOP@104, they said that downloads will be chargable but i have downloaded near abt 40 MB, but no charges, even via airtel live, google is accessible and lots of things can be downloaded. its true that few sites are not thru with NOP.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 24, 2007)

If u download using airtel live u ll be charged.. 15p/10kb..


----------



## choudang (Nov 24, 2007)

I have tested with Morange (300 KB+), irctc (100kb+), gmap (50kb+), opera mini (115 kb), as per calculation Rs. 82.5 should be charged, but still .. no deduction.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 24, 2007)

do you download those with NOP or with Airtel live?? If with Airtel Live, then only its chargeable, but if its with NOP its not chargeable...


----------



## choudang (Nov 24, 2007)

Live! my dear friend. I have never visted to Live homepage, instead of live.airtelworld i hv used google. and also directly visited to google via Search option in internet services. (SE w810i)


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 24, 2007)

then, beware, they can charge it anytime, even after 2-3 weeks.
they also can forget about your usage


----------



## choudang (Nov 24, 2007)

its already 1 month old news for me and today i have recharged with 104. still m having same amt (not two much, only 72) which was before.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 24, 2007)

What is the charge for airtel edge service?


----------



## thrash_metal (Nov 25, 2007)

GPRS/EDGE here in pune is 349/- unlimited useage


----------



## paradisevikas (Nov 25, 2007)

listen my friend the pourpose which u r mentioning is xtreemly time critical ie share or commodity trading isted of using mobile office try u use data card from airtel it wud provide u decent reqired speeds for u


----------



## expertno.1 (Nov 26, 2007)

Data card will not provide internet in your hand . Use gprs get smart . 10 kB /S is not bad .


----------



## Akshay (Nov 26, 2007)

@almighty

BSNL GPRS is much much better den airtel, idea, hutch... Speed and connectivity are no issues. 

At the moment I am using free GPRS!!! I had subscribed to BSNL GPRS and had then given application for disconn. Though my bill and BSNL system shows GPRS is deactivated, I can still use it!!! I am getting edge at almost 75% places that I visit in Maharashtra.


----------



## expertno.1 (Nov 26, 2007)

Akshay said:
			
		

> @almighty
> 
> BSNL GPRS is much much better den airtel, idea, hutch... Speed and connectivity are no issues.
> 
> At the moment I am using free GPRS!!! I had subscribed to BSNL GPRS and had then given application for disconn. Though my bill and BSNL system shows GPRS is deactivated, I can still use it!!! I am getting edge at almost 75% places that I visit in Maharashtra.




what speed are getting using it ? in KB/s ?
please do a test here at www.testmy.net and post ur results here


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 27, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> What is the charge for airtel edge service?


EDGE and GPRS charge is same, no one charge extra money for EDGE


----------



## expertno.1 (Nov 28, 2007)

hey akshay please post ur results dude




Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 28, 2007)

@Expertno 1 - I get a ftd not available error.How to solve it?


----------



## expertno.1 (Nov 30, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> @Expertno 1 - I get a ftd not available error.How to solve it?



which mobile are u using and which one from the three software u installed ?

i posted the pics also...its working f9 for me ..i have tried it on 6630 



Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 30, 2007)

I use Nokia 3230.

I tried the version intended to use with 6600.
Will try the other one soon.


----------



## expertno.1 (Nov 30, 2007)

dude one more person told that its not working in 3230....might be 3230 not supported


----------



## azzu (Nov 30, 2007)

^ its workin on MY 3230


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 30, 2007)

@Azzu - Which version you used?

@Expert No.1 - I tried the 6681 version.It gives nothing on screen when launched just the app icon on top.After that it also not responded.So had to kill the task using Fexplorer?


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 1, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> What is the charge for airtel edge service?



no extra charge for edge service ...just the normal gprs payment

and

3230 not supported.....



Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks for the help though.


----------



## almighty (Dec 1, 2007)

Sorry for late reply coz i was out of station

Here i am posting my DU meter stop watch screen shot
see this is my normal speed in day hours which exceed to 14-15 avg. at nite 

i ll post mytest.net result after fininshing my download
which is suppose to be finish after 2 hrs 

*i11.tinypic.com/8bzsqia.jpg


----------



## prashantisonline (Dec 5, 2007)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> what speed are getting using it ? in KB/s ?
> please do a test here at www.testmy.net and post ur results here
> 
> 
> ...



I am using BSNL GPRS in Jaipur, Rajasthan. Handset is HTC P3400.
The network as well as phone supports EDGE
Download test results using above site are -
Your connection is: 30 Kbps or 0 Mbps
You downloaded at: 4 kB/s
You are running: 1 times faster than 56K and can download 1 megabyte in 256 second(s)


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 5, 2007)

prashantisonline said:
			
		

> I am using BSNL GPRS in Jaipur, Rajasthan. Handset is HTC P3400.
> The network as well as phone supports EDGE
> Download test results using above site are -
> Your connection is: 30 Kbps or 0 Mbps
> ...



........u r on simple gprs network thats it.........



> @almighty



dude thats it.....u r on EDGE network but u r not getting full edge speed because of your 3230 handsent which supports EDGE upto 13 KB/s

so no difference bro to me as i get 6-7 KB/s on ma GPRS.....no edge



Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## prashantisonline (Dec 6, 2007)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> ........u r on simple gprs network thats it.........



My cellphone has a feature to show "G" when on GPRS and "E" when on Edge. Although it shows "E" when I did above testings, but do you belive there could be a reason that its still on GPRS???
If so, can you suggest me some way I can ensure that I am on Edge?

Thanks in advance,
Prashant


----------



## Tech.Masti (Dec 6, 2007)

^^ you are getting simple GPRS speed, 
ask customer care to be sure that your area has EDGE support,
and if it happens that your area and handset both supports EDGE, then there may be some signal strength problem


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 13, 2007)

Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> ^^ you are getting simple GPRS speed,
> ask customer care to be sure that your area has EDGE support,
> and if it happens that your area and handset both supports EDGE, then there may be some signal strength problem



Thats the true case..........might be youre phone is not utilising the EDGE tower......even if u have EDGE tower in ur area......it might be using simple gprs tower.........as EDGE towers are other.......


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 14, 2007)

Guys yesterday i asked CC about EDGE.They said EDGE is unavailable.
I stay in mumbai.Any mumbaiite here??


----------

